# Bold fonts deductible...



## kingster911 (Jul 7, 2015)

I just looked at my tax summary and it said that the stuff written in bold could be deductible and it does show the $300 referral bonus I got for getting my friend to sign up and do twenty rides. So that's safely deductible? Also, quick question and I think I've heard that this is okay, but am I able to deduct the miles I drive from my home TO my destination city where I do the bulk of my driving. I would drive in to San Francisco every time I did Uber driving so can I deduct the mileage there but not the mileage home or can I do both?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

The bonus is taxable....
The bold is the mileage and commission.

No your commute miles are not deductible.

Uber on....


----------

